# Vacuum cleaner



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Recently bought one of these Dyson cordless vacuums for our motorhome. Dyson V6 Motor Head Cord Free Vacuum, (Certified Refurbished) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01AVXFD9S/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_3wCvxb51DF5QN
This thing is fantastic and my wife is now using it for our home since it is so handy to use and really cleans well. Only drawback is small canister, but it is light, no cords to tangle, and just plain sucks up everything. Great for a RV or home use, although a little expensive?


----------



## brownie17 (Nov 28, 2019)

> Recently bought one of these Dyson cordless vacuums for our motorhome. Dyson V6 Motor Head Cord Free Vacuum, (Certified Refurbished) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01AVXFD9S/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_3wCvxb51DF5QN
> This thing is fantastic and my wife is now using it for our home since it is so handy to use and really cleans well. Only drawback is small canister, but it is light, no cords to tangle, and just plain sucks up everything. Great for a RV or home use, although a little expensive?


Hello! Nice feedback. It's so romantic to have a motorhome.


----------



## brownie17 (Nov 28, 2019)

*Home vacuum for my family*

Hey, Slip. My vacuum cleaner recently has broken down and I started looking in Google what new vacuum cleaner is better to choose.
You have chosen a very good vacuum cleaner for your wife, I like it! And the price is normal for its quality and power. 
Now I'm looking for a suitable model, reading the characteristics on the Internet.
I don't know which one to choose, there are so many brands of it. I'm looking for best home vacuum for my family.


----------

